# Cold Shoulder



## katemonsterxo (Jan 22, 2010)

this really isn't a professional photo, and does not need c&c, because i know it's not that great haha but i though it did have some pretty cool elements... guess what it is =)


----------



## wiredhernandez (Jan 22, 2010)

Blown glass?


----------



## leighthal (Jan 22, 2010)

ice cube?


----------



## themedicine (Jan 22, 2010)

Ice cube was my guess too.


----------



## rocdoc (Jan 22, 2010)

hair brush?


----------



## bhphotography (Jan 22, 2010)

Great capture!


----------



## Tappout (Jan 22, 2010)

Sprite or 7up bubbles?


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like one of those glass balls or half dome things.


----------



## flameshots (Jan 22, 2010)

carbon dioxide bubbles on the side of a clear glass. Made from sprite or soft drink of some sort?


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 22, 2010)

ice cube is correct =) haha awesome guesses!!!


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 24, 2010)

?


----------

